# omg another, curse aquabid!!



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay i got another betta basically, blame aquabid!! i can't stand the taunts, it became a habit :lol: i know am horrible. thank god i have like 3 tanks left over (i think more i don't know haha) but anyways, here's the link:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1333580966
and here is a pic:








(she's in my avi too lol) also she still is unamed


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Ooooh he's cute!


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pretty! I love blue and green together.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

She is stunning! Is she gonna be a pet or a breeder?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it's a she haha. am not sure, if i ever do a breeding i guess she would be, but i don't have a good or quality male at the moment. only one that dosen't have strange deformities are Zero and Phantom


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

She's a pretty little doll


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

She's so beautiful!


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

She reminds me of a tiger she is so cute


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

D'awww enjoy her! Yes, that AquaBid is horrible lol I won't go on there at all!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

The only reason AB is safe for me is there is NO WAY I am paying $35 or more to ship a fish...

ANyways she is very pretty


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd pay it LOL For a few fish, not just for one though.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Aquabid has gotten me as well. XD I can't help it. The fish are so pretty.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks everyone, i can't wait to get her. she was $25 dollars lol, i don't buy fish out the country. am not allowed to that's why haha


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I usually buy mine out of the country because I don't know that well of breeders reps in the country. xD


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Aquabid gets me every time! I just can't help it! She is so pretty!!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Exactly! I think AB is somehow putting a spell on people to buy fish,


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

1+^ totally agree haha

thanks, well the person you could talk to about breeding IN the country on AB is chard56, he has beautiful betta's and he is very nice. he even has a thread in the classifieds section. there is martinimommy she has HIGH quality betta's, but sometimes a bit pricey, i never really spoke to martini so she might be nice heh heh. then there is darkmoon, she/he (don't know the gender) has beautiful betta's, there very pretty and darkmoon is nice. there is also hopdiggity or jennifer, she is kind and she is the first person i ever bought from. though she dosen't breed the betta's she imports them from thailand, so you don't need to pay USD (is that how you spell it?) shipping, there is more i probably forgot/don't know. you can find chard, martini, and darkmoon in this forum as well


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ah. I have my bettas worked out pretty much for buying atm. but, next time I'll for sure check them out.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok your welcome. i hear chard is working on purples


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i even drew her, lol (am crazeh):


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

edited:


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice drawing! She is gorgeous!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay the seller said he is gonna she ship her on monday. i predict i'll get her on thursday or friday, he never said when i might get her


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You'll get her Wednesday if you purchased Priority mail.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he really didn't give me a choice, it just said "THIS AUCTION IS FOR THE NICE BLUE FEMALE IN THE PICTURE. SHE IS READY TO BREED. SHIPPING CAN BE COMBINED UP TO 6 BETTAS. SHIPPING IS 16.00 WITH A LIVE ARRIVAL GUARANTEE." exact words.
but i bought from a seller was named "M1247m" and she did the same thing and the betta i bought then came by friday. from when she shipped the betta on monday or tuesday (i don't remember). but you could be right, am a bit "off" today.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

What a nice drawing of your little lady )


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

O_O DAT DRAWING. Start selling your artwork lol. That is REALLY good.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks :lol: i never knew people well notice it. and i don't really think people will buy MY art though


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay yeah he said am supposed to receive her wednesday. is it this wednesday?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice drawing.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks DQ


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I love how the colors make the stripes!

For some reason she reminds me of bubblegum.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol XP i named her "cookie". it was that or either Mercedes haha am horrible with names








am giving her daily flarings for she could be a 180 caudal spread ;p she's close to it


----------

